
The AI Top Gun That Can Beat the Military's Best - tomohawk
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3662656/The-AI-Gun-beat-military-s-best-Pilots-hail-aggresive-dynamic-software-losing-repeatedly.html
======
inetsee
A more informative link: [http://phys.org/news/2016-06-video-games-artificial-
intellig...](http://phys.org/news/2016-06-video-games-artificial-intelligence-
tactical.html)

The paper itself from the Journal of Defense Managment (pdf):
[http://www.omicsgroup.org/journals/genetic-fuzzy-based-
artif...](http://www.omicsgroup.org/journals/genetic-fuzzy-based-artificial-
intelligence-for-unmanned-combat-aerialvehicle-control-in-simulated-air-
combat-missions-2167-0374-1000144.pdf)

